# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Canaria >  Nivel de embalse de las presas de Gran Canaria

## Luján

Aquí os dejo un documento en PDF que muestra el volumen de embalse actual (a 30 de noviembre) de las presas controladas por el Consejo Insular de Aguas de Gran Canaria.

fuente: CIAGC

Resumiendo: de 61.7Hm³ posibles hay embalsados 27.0Hm³, lo que es un 44%, y subiendo.

----------

